# more minis-qview



## erain (Jul 6, 2008)

i had to make some stuff for reunion at my sis's, she wanted some of dutches beans 


and i decided to make up a cuple fatties while at it.
actually ended up being four...

first 2 were bulk sausage w/sauerkraut, with some garlic asiago cheese


second 2 were brats, just removed em from casings... big thing up here is boil onions in beer then boil the brats in the beer and then grill brats and serve with onions... so i simmered vidalia onions in beer, removed and cooled. stuffed fatty with onions and mild cheddar


finished


and the beans


sorry no cut opens as had to haul off to my sis place. thks for ckin my qview!!!!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 6, 2008)

Lookin great Erain. Another awesome smoke.


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks great and I'm sure it was all a big hit at the party!!


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks great. I love the batwurst idea. I think I'll try it tomorrow.


----------



## cman95 (Jul 6, 2008)

Dayum...I am hungry again.


----------



## seaham358 (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice looking fatty...


----------



## kratzx4 (Jul 6, 2008)

Dang now you gone and done it. I was doing just fine but after seeing your wicked beans i'll have to go to the store and buy the fixins to make my own. I thought I had the addiction under control but I am off the wagon now. Thanks my friend I needed an excuse LOL. Really good lookin grub I'll bet the family polished it off and asked for more.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 6, 2008)

Erain,  those beans are picture perfect.  Those fattys are nice as well.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 6, 2008)

Yumm that looks great.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 6, 2008)

YUMMY!!
I am so going to ditto that brat idea!! great job E!!


----------



## daboys (Jul 6, 2008)

Lookin good. Rolled up a brat fatty with kraut last night to do this aft. Can't wait to see how it tastes.


----------



## ezmoney (Jul 6, 2008)

Looks outstanding!!


----------



## krusher (Jul 7, 2008)

looks great erain, I'll bet that caused some talkin at the party


----------



## buck wheezer (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice! Gotta try the bratt idea.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome looking fatty's, erain. How did your sis like them? Those beans also looked really tasty. 

Glad you had a great weekend!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 7, 2008)

It looks wonderful erain!


----------



## ronp (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice job Erain,Thanks for the QVIEW.


----------

